# Dashboard electronics



## 97E38Bimmer (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone have any idea where I can purchase a new or refurbished instrument panel from or possibly have mine recalibrated because the l.e.d. display comes doesn't show all the time? I have also noticed that some of the other l.e.d. displays (remote for radio and electronic climate controller)are starting to do the same thing. Any vendors who do this type of work would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

BMWNA had been doing a goodwill offer for pixels out in the dash (but not down in the climate control area) but not so much as these cars have grown older.

Here is a recent thread about the pixels: LINK

And here are a bunch of posts about BMWNA from the E39 DIY board:LINK

Many people use this place: vdorepair.com

Also look at www.e38.org for links to pixel posts, as well as other DIY resources.


----------



## gman750 (May 9, 2009)

www.autoanything.com?


----------



## 97E38Bimmer (Aug 26, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks for that info. I hope it works for me if, guess I'll will call BMWNA.


----------

